# What type of cichlids????



## garstrom (Jan 5, 2014)

I just received a free 30g tank and would like to stock it with African cichlids,
What type would be good for a tank that size, I would prefer to stay with a smaller species so I could put a few more in.
Thanks for your help


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

You could possibly do some shell or rock dwellers from lake Tanganyika. They are usually a little smaller and less aggressive than say mbuna from lake Malawi.


----------



## big b (Jun 28, 2014)

Nice score


----------



## kalyke (Nov 19, 2014)

Not African but small, community...
Rams (Papiliochromis ramirezi) stay small, about 3 inches. They are also very colorful. They come in Electric blue, German blue, German gold, and Angel. They are one of the most social and friendly cichlid even though they look like the bigger more aggressive ones. In a 30 gallon species only you could have maybe 8 to 10.


----------



## Juan1 (Mar 27, 2015)

You can also go with Pelvicachromis Pulcher (Kribs), Pseudocrenilabrus Muticolor Victoriae and Anomalochromis Thomasi (African Butterfly cichlids). You can put these South African Cichlids in a planted tank and they are relatively friendly.

Best regards.


----------



## BishQueen (Aug 28, 2015)

I have 2 Cobalt Zebra cichlids that aren't even slightly aggressive and are a gorgeous neon color. -very active and pretty! 
I've wanted to get a peacock because they're simply the most stunning and don't typically grow that large either.
Check out Bumblebee Cichlids as well. They're brightly colored and would add a nice touch! 
I also have a baby Jaguar which I couldn't-not recommend bc she hasn't shown any signs of aggression. -though, they do get fairly large, and tend to be lurkers.


----------

